# Huge supplement recall ? something?s Rotten in Denmark



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Huge supplement recall – something???s Rotten in Denmark??? by Anthony Roberts The Danish Food Authority (as in ???Denmark??? not the delicious croissant pastry ??? which wasn???t even invented in Denmark) have recently issued a huge nutritional supplement recall. And by recall, I mean they???re telling consumers to throw these products in the garbage; Optimum, BSN, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

